# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Shrimp + Loach(s)



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

My LFS has had some Zebra Loaches and I have had them in my 55gal for some time. They have to be my favorite loach out there. I would like to add them to another tank but have read that loaches are not so friendly with shrimp. They get to about 3 inches maximum size. 
Anyone out there had experience with these guys (or similar) and shrimp?

http://www.loaches.com/species_pages/botia_striata.html


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

My LFS has had some Zebra Loaches and I have had them in my 55gal for some time. They have to be my favorite loach out there. I would like to add them to another tank but have read that loaches are not so friendly with shrimp. They get to about 3 inches maximum size. 
Anyone out there had experience with these guys (or similar) and shrimp?

http://www.loaches.com/species_pages/botia_striata.html


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I had Yo-Yo's with Amano & Tiger shrimp with no problems, but remember the shrimp where already a good size before adding the loaches. I did have some Ghost shrimp that disappeared after adding the Yo-Yo's.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like the Yo-Yo loaches get a little larger then the zebra loaches. 4inch vs 3inch, I think I'll move the zebras over and see. Nothing like the trial&error process.


----------

